# Just got my walleye mount back.



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's how my walleye turned out, I really liked the way he set up the pedistal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work...where'd you have it done?


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Lou Wynia out of Minn did it for me, he also did my buddies 15 lber too.
He also mounted that giant brown trout that was caught in the tailrace last fall
that almost went 32# or so., it's in the Scheels in Bismarck right now "what a complete monster that thing is   !" And on 4 lb test is just crazy.

Here are our walleyes right after we caught them that day.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I like it alot! Nice coloring, and the fact that it is after a perch is pretty neat as well. It not your typical fish just hanging there!


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice looking mount! Have you thought of putting it under a clear plexi-top?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent mount....................Nice Walleye too...Congrads :beer:


----------

